
Why the Great Divide Is Growing Between Affordable and Expensive U.S. Cities - edtrudeau
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2016/04/18/why-the-great-divide-is-growing-between-affordable-and-expensive-u-s-cities/
======
Finnucane
So, basically, most of the cities that have the most room to add more sprawl
don't have an ocean on one side.

------
baltcode
So why is it that many industries like software, electronics, finance are all
located in the non-expanding, expensive cities? Sure, access to the beaches is
nice for recreation and the ocean limits expansion, but surely there can be
alternatives?

If the Bay Area won't build/expand, why not develop a hub somewhere that will?

~~~
TheCoelacanth
Those industries mainly go to areas where there are large supplies of educated
workers. And of course the workers go to where there are large numbers of
jobs. It's difficult to start a new hub because neither group will move in
large numbers without the other group already being present.

~~~
baltcode
True, it is a chicken and egg problem. However, it can be done, and there are
some promising cases to build on like Austin, Salt Lake City etc. The way I
see it, there are enough people looking for jobs not already tied down to the
coasts who will gladly take a job that pays reasonably well in one of these
proto-Hubs.

